# I Ride Customs Motorized bikes in Puyollup



## St.Peter (Mar 9, 2015)

I'll be taking three of the I Ride custom bikes to the Rodarrama car show the last weekend of March. If your in the area  or coming to the show stop by and say Hi.


----------

